# Dosage for enrofloxacin



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hii Finally i got enrofloxacin tablets 50 mg but I want to know in what dosage i will give it to my pigeons


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

6mg per pigeon is good to go with... What you need to give them enro for...


----------



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Not for now but for future. Do I give them tablets or dissolve the tablet in water a then give it


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Giving the medicine to the bird by mouth, individually is the best way to be sure the bird has got proper dosage. If you wanna give them in drinking water then get liquid enro. Enro tabs don't dissolve well,hence settle down at the bottom. have you got Merriquin(brand)??


----------



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nope its of other brand but i will give them in tabs as you suggested me


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The newer dose is 20mg/kg{1000gr} To arrive at a more accurate dose per pigeon, multiply 0.02 x the bird's weight in grams.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the bird is 300 grams, then 6 mg would be fine, if 400 grams, then 8 mg. But without knowing the exact weight, can't give you exact amount. So 7 grams would be in the middle for a regular size pigeon, if you cannot weigh them.


----------



## kc7777564 (5 d ago)

i have a problem with 1 of my top pigeons its gone of its legs .what should i do .


----------

